# How often do you use calci dust/Nutrobal?



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Strange question - but it's a topic where everyone has a different opinion. How often do *you* dust your live food with calcidust or nutrobal (or both?) 

Some care sheets say once every 3-4 days, some say everyday and some say every other day. Some say if you gut load enough, you only need to dust once a week.

At the moment, I'm dusting every two or three days - I hope that's enough?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I use calcium and nutrobal on alternate days. This is the recommended regime on the nutrobal website, and seems to be working for my lot!


Jenny


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I use calcium and nutrobal on alternate days. This is the recommended regime on the nutrobal website, and seems to be working for my lot!
> 
> 
> Jenny


 
is it ? i didnt realise this. iv read before that it designed for everyday use but i cant remember where i read it, im sure it come from glasgow gecko but dont quote me on that lol

i do personally rotate everyday aswell as it works for me.: victory:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

From what I've seen using Nutribol every day isn't desirable, I operate on a 2 days Calcium, 1 Day Nutribol personally, that way across 7 days, 3 days are vitamins, 4 days are calcium


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

kewxedge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Strange question - but it's a topic where everyone has a different opinion. How often do *you* dust your live food with calcidust or nutrobal (or both?)
> 
> ...


Depends which lizard it is for and if uv is used or not.

me personally for my adult leopard geckos i rotate between nutrobol and calcium with d3 every feed i cant say calcium 5 days nutrobol 2 days as some people say as my adult leopard geckos are not fed every day so i find my rotation works best for me.
also i am not using uv in my setups apart from one of them.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I dust with calcium week days and use nutrabol at weekends. Any that are left in the dish gets redusted the next morning hope this is right?


----------



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting - so everybody thus far has a different method. Hm! 
Maybe I will just lightly dust with Calci/Nutrabal on alternate days...


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Different dragons will need different amounts, if you have a dragon that is eating lots of veg and well gut loaded live food and kept under arcadia 12% lights then 1-2 days a week with nutrobal is enough.

If you have a dragon that doesn't touch any greens and the live food isn't gut loaded and kept under poor uv it will probably be best giving them nutrobal 7 days a week. 

I personally do 3 days a week with nutrobal and 4 days with calcium.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If you just put a small amount of nutrobal on it's food every day, as recommended, you won't overdose on anything. I'm in total agreement with many vets and Andy (GlasgowGecko) that small amounts of the balanced supplement, given frequently, is the best way to go. It's less important for an omnivorous animal that has lots of UV light exposure, but this won't do any harm.

Has anyone ever heard of a problem with regular, but light useage?


----------



## RedDragonPixie (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine's a cwd, about 18 months old. 
I feed him daily gut loaded insects, locusts, crix & mealies. 
He's under a 10% UV and is a feisty lil devil :devil:
I give him calci-dust most days and nutrobal others (4/3). 
I used to dunk all of his insects in the dust but my OH was concerned that I was giving Miffy too much so I've reduced the dunking to a couple a day :blush:


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

hi everyone

i just bought some nutrabol, as i only just heard about it.

i have been using the rep cal calcuim every other day, dusted on live food.

just wondered when i would use both of these for an adult beardie, he is 3 years old, and doesnt eat much veg.


also im getting a crestie soon and bought some exoterra calcium with d3, i wondered how much to use of this, how often and shall i put it in the cgd??

thanks for your help


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> is it ? i didnt realise this. iv read before that it designed for everyday use but i cant remember where i read it, im sure it come from glasgow gecko but dont quote me on that lol
> 
> i do personally rotate everyday aswell as it works for me.: victory:


 
Nutrobal IS or should I say WAS designed to be used daily mate  your right, although the company wrote in PRK last month and explained that when they formulated it, it was at a time when UVB was still quite poor considering, so there are quite a few varibles to now consider UVB type you use and what you use it with I expect is a main one, I don't quite fully understand the inns and outs of it myself just yet.

But, this is pretty subjective, because as I understand it, as again from glasgowgecko (sorry if its not Andy), rather than being species specific on the routine it should be based on the body mass of the animal, or was that woodrot I can't remember off the top of my head, the thread was a quite while ago.

I use Nutrobal on all feeds 5 days a week, it is a multivitamin dust, and a calcium balancer, since most of my reptiles diets are rich in calcium anyways it seems right that it should be balanced out nicely, the other 2 days are dusted off with the vetark calcium carbonate, and I follow that routine weekly, my previous routine was quite the opposite before I done some more research into it.

Many people are of the beleif that calcium seems to be the only thing they need to worry about, untrue, it is the most often cases we hear about with MBD etc, but it is a term used to describe a variety of disorders, and again are other points which could be raised.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Nutrobal IS or should I say WAS designed to be used daily mate  your right, although the company wrote in PRK last month and explained that when they formulated it, it was at a time when UVB was still quite poor considering, so there are quite a few varibles to now consider UVB type you use and what you use it with I expect is a main one, I don't quite fully understand the inns and outs of it myself just yet.
> 
> But, this is pretty subjective, because as I understand it, as again from glasgowgecko (sorry if its not Andy), rather than being species specific on the routine it should be based on the body mass of the animal, or was that woodrot I can't remember off the top of my head, the thread was a quite while ago.
> 
> ...


See that i didnt know, So thanks for posting that information.
I did have a problem with neutrabol with the smell but also it doesnt stick very well to the live food at all. It was suggested to mix 3/4 parts neutrabol to 1/4 part calcidust (i think those are the right amounts mentioned.)

I have since switched to repashy calcium plus mainly because it smells better than neutrabol (I hate vanilla smell!!!) and i leave calci dust in a dish in the viv at all times.

I also was on the 5 days calci dust and 2 days neutrabol but i am glad that i got the repashy as i would be asking what the heck do i do now Gary only feeds every 3 days :/


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

dramen said:


> See that i didnt know, So thanks for posting that information.
> I did have a problem with neutrabol with the smell but also it doesnt stick very well to the live food at all. It was suggested to mix 3/4 parts neutrabol to 1/4 part calcidust (i think those are the right amounts mentioned.)
> 
> I have since switched to repashy calcium plus mainly because it smells better than neutrabol (I hate vanilla smell!!!) and i leave calci dust in a dish in the viv at all times.
> ...


I have yet to actually see keepers agree on one set routine mate, maybe because it sticks better? but I dont have a problem dusting with the nutrobal I get, it tends to sit nicely on the bugs after a good shake and deffo don't take what I have written as gospel, I could be way off, I haven't done as much research into it as I should have or fully understand how it benefits my animals.:blush:

Lots of keepers follow the nutrobal and calcium mix for that routine but I got to be honest it makes no sense to me which ever way I look at it, I use alfalfa tablets too, although I don't often mention it on supplemental threads, the alfalfa herb (plant) is a staple but difficult to come by over here in the UK as far as I know, so I crush up a tablet and add this to my iguanas feeding dishes too, it is known as the godfather of herbs and its health benefits are out of this world, I would very much like to feed the plant though, the seeds I bought from shelled warriors didnt sprout, my friend (wildheart) from South Africa is sending me some seeds though, a different colour to the ones I got, so I might get some better luck with these ones.:2thumb:


Point being as I mentioned in the other thread, husbandry method is subjective, most keepers have different routines because there is not one set way to do it.

My reptiles tend to get exposed to alot of natural sunlight too, at least 10 mins if it is a dull day and up to 3 hours a day if it is sunny and warm.


----------



## jeff33 (Mar 24, 2008)

I use nutrbol, but have changed for about a year to repashy calcuim plus, this is designed to be used every feed. It is very fine and a great product. See lillyexotics website.


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

I use calcium dust 5 days on weekdays, and 2 days at the weekend on nutrobal not sure if it's right but seems to work? :S


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, but do people really know their routines are working? there is no visible appearence that any keeper would be able to identify if they were over, or under supplementing, unless severe cases MBD, unable to use or put to use nutrients, vitamins and minerals etc.

How often are people getting blood tests done on their reptiles to see where they stand?

For me, everyone gets at least one blood test a year, from that I can see what I need to improve on, and what I am doing right.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

whoaaaaa old post lol but iv actually been the same for about 6 months now always use nutrobal aswell. one thing iv read a hundred times and still dont get is that a lot of cham keepers only recommend to use a multi vitimin 1/2 times a month and i cant figure out why that is compared to the advised "2" times a week for other reps. can anyone shed ligt on why this is???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> whoaaaaa old post lol but iv actually been the same for about 6 months now always use nutrobal aswell. one thing iv read a hundred times and still dont get is that a lot of cham keepers only recommend to use a multi vitimin 1/2 times a month and i cant figure out why that is compared to the advised "2" times a week for other reps. can anyone shed ligt on why this is???


 
Interesting? never herd of this.
*takes note to pay more attention to the cham threads*


----------

